# First try at housing



## Kisses (Mar 7, 2017)

New at this so this is work in progress...any suggestions?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What's the floor dimensions?


----------



## Kisses (Mar 7, 2017)

19" x 13" pretty sure I will have to get a larger tote but trying to figure out the heat thing first.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Way to small and you need holes near the bottom for ventilation, you want air flow where your hedgehog is. There's not much sense figuring out the heating on a small cage first since you'll have to do it all over again with a bigger cage.

I don't see a wheel in there or even enough room for a wheel. Hedgehogs need a minimum of 4 square feet and that tub isn't even 2 square feet.


----------

